# Vintage powermatic on CL



## Final Strut (Aug 28, 2014)

Just saw this and thought I would post it for all to see. I don't know much on the value of these but it looks like it may be a good deal.

http://madison.craigslist.org/tls/4641305381.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2014)

He's high on the price. But a cool lathe. old school american iron and heavy.


----------

